
Reasons so many people are getting the hell out of the Northeast - RickJWagner
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/3-reasons-so-many-people-are-getting-the-hell-out-of-the-northeast-2018-10-20
======
lsiunsuex
We moved to Sarasota, FL end of August this year from Western NY. Couldn't be
happier. I think cost of living is roughly the same; some stuff is more
expensive, some stuff less. No income tax is nice and its almost end of
December and still mid 70s.

My fiancee job was our top reason - she's an LPN working on her RN and had a
hard time finding an LPN job in NY. I work remotely so we had 1 less job to
find which allowed us to move. Weather was #2 and like I said, cost of living
is roughly the same for us.

Love it down here.

------
e5india
Look at the authors' page and all five of her articles are about people moving
from the northeast to the south. Clearly an agenda.

------
chmaynard
This puff piece is an example of pseudo-journalism at its worst. Must have
been a slow news day at MarketWatch.

~~~
RickJWagner
MarketWatch can be bad about this, it's true.

